# holes for dishwasher



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You are supplying hot water which requires no particular placement, and a drain which must, at some point, loop up to the counter height. I like bringing the drain line in high, thereby making it's own loop, but if you already have a hole, just loop it high before connecting it to the drain system.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think you will have a problem. If you did need to make it lower. You would drill down thru the floor and drill or cut a bigger hole from the other side below the floor. 
The size and shape of the new washer may dictate the location of the holes.


----------



## maria57 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Some of the new dishwashers are slightly deeper than the old ones and have to go all the way against the back wall. When you look at the bottom of the new dishwasher you will see some of them are recessed in the back on the bottom. Those are the ones that need the hole lower. When you take your dishwasher out of the box and you see the recessed area then you will know whether you have to move the holes or not. We have seen many dishwasher drain lines crushed for just that reason. Shouldn’t be a big deal to drop the holes lower at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

BayouRunner said:


> Some of the new dishwashers are slightly deeper than the old ones and have to go all the way against the back wall. When you look at the bottom of the new dishwasher you will see some of them are recessed in the back on the bottom. Those are the ones that need the hole lower. When you take your dishwasher out of the box and you see the recessed area then you will know whether you have to move the holes or not. We have seen many dishwasher drain lines crushed for just that reason. Shouldn’t be a big deal to drop the holes lower at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


" Read the instructions that come with the appliance they should give you dimensions. Just drill the holes as low as you can the lines are all flexible. Water, electric, drain line" Make sure you get extra long lines for slack.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes to lower the holes, it makes for a much easier intall of new dishwasher


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> I don't think you will have a problem. If you did need to make it lower. You would drill down thru the floor and drill or cut a bigger hole from the other side below the floor.
> The size and shape of the new washer may dictate the location of the holes.


Below the floor? They're talking about below the 6" line from the cabinet base floor.

It's easier to push back in, less kinking and used to always be copper lines. Now with the braided flex stuff it wouldn't be such an issue. I don't think her holes will be any problem if she has flex lines.


----------



## maria57 (May 31, 2009)

JasperST said:


> Below the floor? They're talking about below the 6" line from the cabinet base floor.


The cabinet where the water comes from (the one with the sink) has a high floor. So, what is below 6" in the dishwasher cabinet is below the cabinet floor in the sink cabinet.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

maria57 said:


> I want to install a new dishwasher in place of the old one.




I would deal with the linoleum on the ceiling before worrying about a new dishwasher.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

maria57 said:


> The cabinet where the water comes from (the one with the sink) has a high floor. So, what is below 6" in the dishwasher cabinet is below the cabinet floor in the sink cabinet.


The dishwasher is lower than the kitchen floor?


----------



## maria57 (May 31, 2009)

JasperST said:


> The dishwasher is lower than the kitchen floor?


The dishwasher is on the kitchen floor. The adjacent cabinet's floor is 6" above the kitchen floor.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

maria57 said:


> The dishwasher is on the kitchen floor. The adjacent cabinet's floor is 6" above the kitchen floor.


What is stopping you from using the holes? Turn your picture upside down, maybe it will help.


----------

